
Charisma / Power - zxcvvcxz
http://paulgraham.com/pow.html
======
eruditely
He's wrong. The situation is Syria was enough to vote for Donald, very little
mattered other than that, we would have had a drawn out war w/ HRC vs Putin in
syria, you must be out of your mind. As if we could let the Syrian people die
this way.

Anglo-Saxon white privilege under comfort of their homes in all the safe
neighborhoods financed by the eugenic effects of medieval europe, other people
are not so lucky to so easily outcompete all ethnic groups around them sans
our dutch & broad north germanic friends.

